# Carter Carburetor Question



## MaxGlide (Aug 25, 2017)

HI all,

Trying to take my Carter carb off for a service. I gotta pedal like crazy to get it going, seems like it doesn't fire until I pedal like crazy, then when I try to give it throttle it dies out. Even when warm, if the idle drops it stalls if i don't keep revving it a bit. Easier to get going once warm.

I figure I should give the carb a good clean.

SOOOO.... is there a trick to getting the carb off? Two bolts on the motor, the fuel line and throttle cable. Problem is the carb hits the motor bracket before I can get it off. Do I have to take the bracket off as well to get the carb off?

Pic shows the bowl butting against the bracket.

I appreciate any help you all can offer.

Wayne


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2017)

You'll need to loosen or remove the base sliding bracket piece (no big deal) if the carb will not clear. Don't attempt to remove bowl to make it clear, you'd be asking for trouble.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 25, 2017)

Sure looks oily/dirty in side the carb throat... that looks like a sign for why your having trouble.. shouldn't be any reason for that.


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 25, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Sure looks oily/dirty in side the carb throat... that looks like a sign for why your having trouble.. shouldn't be any reason for that.



Could you give me some ideas on why the throat would be oily/dirty?


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm thinking blow by through the rings unless you  mixed oil in the gas or it has a oil bath air filter. I'd check the spark plug to see if it's fowled up too with the same junk.  This could be it Weak rings/ worn Cyclinder bore. I hope not...


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 26, 2017)

You have the wrong upper motor mount/bracket (46-47).
The 'J' bracket is cut at an angle to clear the bowl.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 26, 2017)

You can cut your bracket back. There is a significant amount of difference you'll need to swap out the rear belt. 

Redline is right. You don't have enough compression.

Ray


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 26, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> I'm thinking blow by through the rings unless you  mixed oil in the gas or it has a oil bath air filter. I'd check the spark plug to see if it's fowled up too with the same junk.  This could be it Weak rings/ worn Cyclinder bore. I hope not...



Thanks for the info. I had the motor completely rebuilt by Quentin Guenther a few years ago and I only have about .... maybe 250 miles on it. But I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 26, 2017)

Whizzerick said:


> You have the wrong upper motor mount/bracket (46-47).
> The 'J' bracket is cut at an angle to clear the bowl.
> 
> View attachment 665895



Wow! I didn't know that! thanks so much, that explains why I can't get the darn thing off!
I'll angle grind that thing off!


----------

